

How to Learn a New Coding Language Fast - adnymarc
http://nettuts.com/articles/10-steps-to-learning-a-new-coding-language-fast/

======
koraybalci
anyone else felt reading that article was a waste of time? anyone seen any
brilliant tip here that will let you learn a language faster than you used to?

~~~
ASUmusicMAN
I see no brilliant tips...in fact, the rush to connect to the DB seemed odd to
me. I am all for cookbook type approaches to learning, but this one seems
inherently limited in focus. Maybe if I know Python and i'm trying to learn
PHP? I'm trying to imagine where that is applicable.

------
gruseom
What's a coding language?

~~~
tlrobinson
It's something you write codes in.

(a pet peeve of mine is when people refer to code as "codes")

~~~
gaius
Old-school mechanical engineers say "codes" when referring to FORTRAN
programs.

But in the case of this article I think he means PHP.

------
brl
Step 1: Read Peter Norvig's essay about how there is no shortcut to learning
how to program. Now your expectations should be tuned to a realistic setting.

Step 2: Read and write code as often as possible.

Step 3: Wait at least 10 years.

Step 2 is the important one. You'll know you're getting close to learning how
to program when you don't need a top 10 list to learn the syntax for a new
language in a programming paradigm you are already familiar with. You'll only
need a quiet long weekend.

~~~
windsurfer
Step 4: ????

Step 5: Profit!

I'll show myself out...

------
davatk
Honestly, cheat sheets and the like have never been that useful for me. The
only thing that seems to work is to figure out a project and dive in.

------
cabalamat
Content-free. Boring. Waste of time.

